# Steinhatchee Nov.



## teethdoc (Oct 24, 2016)

My trip to Louisiana in mid November is getting scratched so I may have to punt.  Think the fish will still be on the flats, or in the river come mid November?


----------



## brotherinlaw (Oct 25, 2016)

Unless temps drop drastically they will still be on the flats or at least around the creek mouths. My .02


----------



## cableguychris (Oct 25, 2016)

i have got them the last 2 years in the flats in first part of Dec.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd say the flats as well, but if everything works out I should be done there the second week in November and I'll update you.


----------

